# Jealous heroes innocent heroines...



## EliRey (Sep 8, 2010)

These are the kinds of books l like to read and write about in any genre but mainly romance of course. I don't like them to come across as insecure but mostly very territorial and very protective and I don't like when the heroine is so strong willed it makes the hero look dumb. Lori Foster seems to do it real well. What other writers or books do you know about and could recommend where this is done well. And if you've written something along these lines I'd like to know about it too! Looking for some inspiration


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I was with you until this..._ I don't like when the heroine is so strong willed it makes the hero look dumb._ Can you give an example? If you mean, she intentionally makes him look like a dope, then I'm with you.

I love a protective hero, but if the heroine is too weak I'll pass on the book. I tried to have a hero who is protective (sometimes possessive), but my heroine is strong too. That battle of wills is one of the things that makes it fun, imho.


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Protective/possessive heroes written the right way are awesome.  I don't care for rude, brash heroines but I do like when they're feisty. 

Jennifer Horsman did a good job straddling that line in Virgin Star, I think.  The girl is quite capable, but the hero never seems diminished because of it.

Our hero/heroine in Bound by Blood fall pretty much into the territorial/innocent but feisty category.


----------



## EliRey (Sep 8, 2010)

I don't mean I want a weak heroine but I don't like reading "She was hot and she knew it." type of characters and I see a lot of that. I prefer the heroines that don't seem to realize how hot they are.

And, yes I agree battle of the wills is always good also. Not sure if I can come up with an example of a heroine making him look dumb just this minute but I will think on it to get my point across.. But I just melt for the possesive take charge overprotective hero's who are tough on the outside soft on the inside.   ... *sigh*


----------

